
Show HN: Monthly subscription flights between SF and LA for $105/flight - Rjevski
https://flyteleport.com
======
Rjevski
Hey everyone! One of the co-founders of Teleport here. Would love to hear what
you think about it and happy to answer your questions!

~~~
nilleo
Not really a question, but I'd like to point out a misspelling on your pricing
page. "Full use of exclusive security lanes so you can arrives 30 minutes
before departure" \-- I believe this should be "arrive", not "arrives".

~~~
Rjevski
Thanks for reporting that, deploying a fix now.

------
foobaw
Are there any guarantees for seats, or is it just whatever is available? Are
there compensations for delays?

Considering that one-way flights at its cheapest are $49 + a negligible price
for TSA-pre, is the value proposition the convenience of a subscription model
+ prices that aren't affected by seasonal trends (being able to book whenever
with a consistent price)? Are there any hidden ones that I'm missing?

~~~
dannyminutillo
Right, that's correct. Most of the time, those $49 one-way flights aren't
refundable and you're going to be charged extra fees for bags and changing
your flight if you need to. So the value prop for Teleport is having the
convenience of a subscription model and being able to book at the last minute
and still get a fairly decent price. There's no guaranteed seat or
compensation for delays, but those are good ideas which we're now going to
look into :)

~~~
sharkmerry
but I lose so much flexibility with your limited times.

Plus the prices arent that much better. This friday sfo-lax is 140, next
friday 105 and the one after is $75. Thats without commitment.

what if I want something last minute and its not available? How is that
handled?

If im flying the route that consistently, im definitely booking more than
30days out, which it seems like I cannot do with teleport

~~~
dannyminutillo
Most of the flights with those prices you can't change your ticket, or flights
are non-refundable, or if you want to change your flight at the last minute
you're going to be charged the difference between the cheap fare you payed and
whatever fares are available (mostly business select if you change at last
minute). You can't book more than 30 days out with Teleport, but that's kind
of the point. You don't have to spend hours each month scheduling, comparing
prices, and booking your trip a month in advance.

------
dmitrygr

      > You still go through TSA screening
      > like you would normally do
    

Uh, no thanks! Even SurfAir learned that that is one of the worst parts of
flying

